# palang



## Qcumber

Puwéde pá láng mabúhay ang isáÃg táo maskí walâ siyáÃg útak. (Lis. 1981:179)

Puwede palang mabuhay ang isang tao maski wala siyang uta.
I have two interpretations in in my mind. Which one is the right one?

1) palang > pá láng
Puwéde pá láng mabúhay ang isá-ng táo maskí walâ siyá-ng útak.
= A man could continue to live even without his brain.

2) palang > palá + linker 
Puwéde palá-ng mabúhay ang isá-ng táo maskí walâ siyá-ng útak.
= (Surprising as it is) it seems a man could live even without his brain.


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> Puwéde pá láng mabúhay ang isáÃg táo maskí walâ siyáÃg útak. (Lis. 1981:179)
> 
> Puwede palang mabuhay ang isang tao maski wala siyang uta.
> I have two interpretations in in my mind. Which one is the right one?
> 
> 1) palang > pá láng
> Puwéde pá láng mabúhay ang isá-ng táo maskí walâ siyá-ng útak.
> = A man could continue to live even without his brain.
> 
> 2) palang > palá + linker
> Puwéde palá-ng mabúhay ang isá-ng táo maskí walâ siyá-ng útak.
> = (Surprising as it is) it seems a man could live even without his brain.



pala + na = palang (A fact that you didn't know which you begin to realize)

pwede palang mabuhay ang isang tao maski wala siyang utak.

I didn't realize that humans can live even without the brain. 
(You make that statement, for example, after reading a magazine or a newspaper article about a scientific discovery that really convinces and amazes you).


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> pala + na = palang (A fact that you didn't know which you begin to realize)
> 
> pwede palang mabuhay ang isang tao maski wala siyang utak.
> 
> I didn't realize that humans can live even without the brain.
> (You make that statement, for example, after reading a magazine or a newspaper article about a scientific discovery that really convinces and amazes you).


So "palang = pá láng" is wrong.
Thanks a lot, Ffrancis.


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> So "palang = pá láng" is wrong.
> Thanks a lot, Ffrancis.


 
In the context of your example, it is wrong. Let me give you an example where *pa lang* is employed:

Siya *pa lang* ang dumarating. 

He is the *only* one who has arrived *yet*.


----------

